# Cubase Rack instrument, render in place??



## bengoss (Mar 6, 2019)

Hey Guys,
I was wondering if someone has a way of rendering in place a midi track without every audio output of the rack instrument? I’m on Cubase 9.5

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## shawnsingh (Mar 6, 2019)

Are the instrument outputs controlled by the same midi channel? If you can change it to control each output with a separate midi track, then you could render only the midi track of the output you want.


----------



## bengoss (Mar 6, 2019)

shawnsingh said:


> Are the instrument outputs controlled by the same midi channel? If you can change it to control each output with a separate midi track, then you could render only the midi track of the output you want.



Nope, every output is assigned to a separate midi track, but when I render that track I get the rest of the outputs rendered also..
My setup is with VEP 6 and I have let’s say one instance of brass that goes to midi tracks. When I render in place the solo horn I get all other outputs rendered too.


----------



## thomasjdev (Mar 6, 2019)

I've run into this issue. IIRC there was an old thread here that I stumbled upon when looking at this issue myself and they said you have to change the render settings to "Complete Signal Path"

I did some tests and it does work, with the annoying side-effect that you then have to rename the rendered audio track as it will default to the name "Master Out (R)"

I'm on Cubase 10 (new to all this) but I would think there is a similar option in 9.5?

Also in my testing it seems this is the case with both Rack and Track instruments using multiple stereo outs. I would love to be proven wrong though as I'd like an efficient way to render a midi part to audio dry and still send to the same busses for additional mixing, etc


----------



## shawnsingh (Mar 6, 2019)

Hope you all figure it out, luckily I hadn't seen this kind of problem yet. I do usually use "complete signal path" for my workflow.


----------



## bengoss (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes, with complete signal path works but that’s the same as an audio mixdown. I really want the option to have the wav file and keep the inserts and sends on the track..

B


----------



## quickbrownf0x (May 3, 2020)

bengoss said:


> Yes, with complete signal path works but that’s the same as an audio mixdown. I really want the option to have the wav file and keep the inserts and sends on the track..
> 
> B


Hi Ben, I'm running the exact same issue. Sucks monkey balls. Is there a solution to this, yet? Cheers.


----------



## Pablocrespo (May 3, 2020)

being pestering steinberg for years about this, and they haven´t even acknowledged as an issue, it is as designed (they say cubase has no way of knowing if there is data in all the outputs, so, they have to render all of them).

I wouldn´t hold my breath for a fix soon.


----------



## bengoss (May 3, 2020)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Hi Ben, I'm running the exact same issue. Sucks monkey balls. Is there a solution to this, yet? Cheers.


Not yet:( 
I still haven’t upgraded to 10.5 but not sure if there is a difference. 
Best,
Ben


----------



## quickbrownf0x (May 3, 2020)

.....whut? 😳🤦‍♂️

Okay, thanks. At least it's not me then. Rendering tons of blank outputs it is, I guess. Is this the main reason why big composers hire a bunch of assistents? Haha 

I'm on 10.5 btw.


----------



## bengoss (May 3, 2020)

quickbrownf0x said:


> .....whut? 😳🤦‍♂️
> 
> Okay, thanks. At least it's not me then. Rendering tons of blank outputs it is, I guess. Is this the main reason why big composers hire a bunch of assistents? Haha
> 
> I'm on 10.5 btw.


Lol yeah.
The only solution is to use one instrument per instance. I still haven’t started building a template but planing to start soon. Good luck


----------



## quickbrownf0x (May 3, 2020)

Thanks @bengoss . I also just noticed that SOME tracks just end up empty, even if there's actual MIDI data there. If I unmute these again the instruments are sending audio to the right outputs. So all the routing checks out. Double-, triple-checked it to be sure (ports, channels, audio outputs... all good). 

Oddly enough when I use Complete Signal Path to render this problem goes away; I mean - wtf is up with that? 🤷‍♂️ So now I'm stuck with using that and, apparently having to reroute all the rendered tracks to their old group tracks as well. I think by the time I get this mock-up out the door, my hair has gone grey.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 13, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> being pestering steinberg for years about this, and they haven´t even acknowledged as an issue, it is as designed (they say cubase has no way of knowing if there is data in all the outputs, so, they have to render all of them).
> 
> I wouldn´t hold my breath for a fix soon.



If this is true, that Cubase has to render all files because it doesnt know if there is midi data connected to the instrument, which in itself seems like a design flaw / bad coding, couldn’t a simple work around be to still render all channels, but they code it to then see if there is audio on these channels and only finish rendering / display the tracks that had signal? In fact, you could probably create a macro that will remove these blank tracks, will have to look into this myself...


----------



## SomeGuy (May 13, 2020)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Thanks @bengoss . I also just noticed that SOME tracks just end up empty, even if there's actual MIDI data there. If I unmute these again the instruments are sending audio to the right outputs. So all the routing checks out. Double-, triple-checked it to be sure (ports, channels, audio outputs... all good).
> 
> Oddly enough when I use Complete Signal Path to render this problem goes away; I mean - wtf is up with that? 🤷‍♂️ So now I'm stuck with using that and, apparently having to reroute all the rendered tracks to their old group tracks as well. I think by the time I get this mock-up out the door, my hair has gone grey.


Wow! Now that sounds like a bug for sure! Hope you report it to Steinberg so a fix might be found.


----------



## JamieLang (May 13, 2020)

You can just export audio mixdown with the output selected...OR....if you have Kontakt (or whatever) mixing internally--just mute the others before you do the export audio mixdown.


----------

